# Suitcase weights



## English Major (Mar 6, 2019)

Hi, I just purchased a TYM t603 that I plan to use to pull my 8-ft. Bush Hog. I noticed before I bought it, that it didn't have the front end weights, but I thought, "how much could those cost?"
An ungodly amount it turns out, so I'm looking for a cheaper fix. It looks to me as though most or lots of the suitcase weights I see have the same sort of connection to the tractor (basically, a steel plate about 4 inches wide). I'm wondering, are these things universal, so that I could, for example, use New Holland weights on my TYM?


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Don't know about the suitcase weights but have you considered loading front tires with ballast . I believe it's about 10 or 11 pounds per gallon for calcium water mix.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The TYM uses a flat bar style bracket that bolts to the TYM frame and extends forward to allow the weights to fit, then uses MF style suitcase weights. New Holland weights will not fit the TYM mount, they are too deep from the bar notch to the inside of the weight. Because of the weight involved with the full complement of eight weights, you are going to want the TYM front bracket if you pursue suitcase weights.


----------



## English Major (Mar 6, 2019)

RC Wells said:


> The TYM uses a flat bar style bracket that bolts to the TYM frame and extends forward to allow the weights to fit, then uses MF style suitcase weights. New Holland weights will not fit the TYM mount, they are too deep from the bar notch to the inside of the weight. Because of the weight involved with the full complement of eight weights, you are going to want the TYM front bracket if you pursue suitcase weights.


Well, that's part of the situation: I already have the TYM front bracket, just not the weights. Are you saying that MF weights would fit that? So far, the TYM prices I've found would cost me around $1200 for a set of eight.


----------



## English Major (Mar 6, 2019)

dozer966 said:


> Don't know about the suitcase weights but have you considered loading front tires with ballast . I believe it's about 10 or 11 pounds per gallon for calcium water mix.


I'm considering this pretty strongly. Thanks.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Another English Major??
Mine was an entirely worthless degree - though it didn't make me worse as a carpenter. 
As to your weights, I am not familiar with your tractor but as you said, suitcase weights are all very similar.
I would go buy the weights from some other brand and cut/weld/reconfigure your weight bar to carry them.
All suitcase weights of any brand are expensive but if you watch some of the bigger auction sites like purple wave or big iron you can sometimes buy them pretty reasonable.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Yes, the MF type weights with the narrow lip to the tractor side will drop right on the TYM bar. There are plenty of MF suitcase weights out there. You want the style that looks like one of these:















Do not cut your existing weight bar. The bar is engineered for a prescribed amount of weight, and modifications change its carrying capacity. If you are a commercial farm subject to OSHA or state equivalent agency regulations, cutting or modifying a front weight bar will result in a workplace citation. Most agricultural MF suitcase weights are in the 80 to 100 lb range each.

My recommendation is to visit a farm equipment auction yard, or a tractor surplus parts outlet and see what you can locate. Also check with www.everythingattachments.com and see what they can provide.

It is likely using ballast liquid in the front tires will be the most economical alternative, but check with your ag tire dealer to verify capacity and weight. Also, in some states it is now required to use the environmentally friendly liquid ballasts, usually referred to as beet juice.

There is a consideration with ballasted front tires, the ballasted weight cannot exceed the tractor manufacturer's weight rating for the front spindles. Your dealer can answer that question.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

The John Deere / Yanmar weights will fit PERFECTLY on the TYM as the TYM uses the SAME front weight bar. As for pricing, the BEST I had found of all places is Lowes. https://www.lowes.com/pd/John-Deere-Suitcase-Weights/50292597 

These go for about $65 each. Have it delivered to Lowes for FREE pickup. 
I've priced these around, they usually go for $90+ every place else + shipping EACH. 

My tractor can fit 6 of these tightly, 4 nicely. I have 2 of them now. 

If needed, you can paint them black to match the TYM.


----------



## Ron72 (Dec 13, 2016)

bmaverick said:


> The John Deere / Yanmar weights will fit PERFECTLY on the TYM as the TYM uses the SAME front weight bar. As for pricing, the BEST I had found of all places is Lowes. https://www.lowes.com/pd/John-Deere-Suitcase-Weights/50292597
> 
> These go for about $65 each. Have it delivered to Lowes for FREE pickup.
> I've priced these around, they usually go for $90+ every place else + shipping EACH.
> ...


Good place to look are online auctions


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Ron72 said:


> Good place to look are online auctions


I've done that too, but the shipping for each 42-lbs weight is crazy expensive! That's how I found Lowes with FREE shipping to the store and then pick-up.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

RC Wells said:


> My recommendation is to visit a farm equipment auction yard, or a tractor surplus parts outlet and see what you can locate. Also check with www.everythingattachments.com and see what they can provide.


BTW, what is with everythingattachments ??? No matter what I looked for on their website it was nearly 2X more in price. Then you got the hefty shipping costs.


----------



## thirdroc17 (Sep 24, 2012)

bmaverick said:


> BTW, what is with everythingattachments ??? No matter what I looked for on their website it was nearly 2X more in price. Then you got the hefty shipping costs.


Virtually everything I've ever looked at on Everything attachments includes shipping in the price. Sometimes anywhere in the continental US, sometimes up to 1,000 miles.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

thirdroc17 said:


> Virtually everything I've ever looked at on Everything attachments includes shipping in the price. Sometimes anywhere in the continental US, sometimes up to 1,000 miles.


I've looked at augers on there. Then looked at TSC, F&F and local implement stores. Regardless of price with or without shipping EA was just over the top in price.

Now, if they had something no other place had and I needed it, it would be a hard thing to payout that much money.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Anyway, back to the OP request ...

Here's an image of the JD weight that is robust enough NOT to slide off nor HOP off the front of the tractor. I had an older set of something that had the minimal hook to hang on, those fell off too much. I couldn't cruise along at a good speed without a single bump in the field and loose one or all of them. Thus, the JD types are GREAT. They have never hopped off.

I've place these on the box blade and on the straight blade when snow plowing too. Works sooooooo great!

Paint them black or whatever to match your tractor, or leave it GREEN. 
https://www.lowes.com/pd/John-Deere-Suitcase-Weights/50292597
Lowes has free shipping to the store. Use a Lowes 20% off coupon too when you find them. Still, price these where you can and look for FREE shipping.

John Deere 42-lb Weight- R66949


----------



## thirdroc17 (Sep 24, 2012)

Another option is to make them. I made these from shorts/drops/scrap. Larger one is 100 pounds, smaller 50 pounds. I've also used barbell weights in some applications. If you look around, they can be had for $1 or less, delivered, new. Used, rusty ones can be had for less, but are not always easy to find.


----------

